# Amazon sword yellow/browning



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

shift said:


> My amazon swords have only been in the tank a few weeks but some of the leaves are going yellow/brown.
> 
> I have 1.5" of mgopm capped with a thick layer of Eco-complete. Lighting is 2x t5ho I does very little ferts but thinking the swords need more iron.
> 
> ...


root tabs,

swords are heavy root plants


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Any recommendations on root tabs or are they all more or less the same?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Root tabs aren't the same. Seachem tabs haven't any phosphate or nitrate but have a complete set of micros while API tabs are only nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium and iron. I'd get API and use some sort of micro liquid.

The leaves that are going bad were grown in air and don't survive long underwater. There are new leaves growing from the center of the plant with short petioles and long blades that are water adapted and should live longer. 

Leaves have life spans and the faster growing the plant the shorter lived the leaf anyway.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to know. ill grab some api root tabs. 
thanks for the info.

What would you recommend for micro liquid?


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine did the same thing I know for me it was all a fertilizing issue. You need micro and macro. I would recommend EI fert regimen. It's super easy and if you don't want to measure and do mixing matching there's a guy I buy mine from his name is Nilcog on this forum. PM him he'll set you up right. All you'll have to do is add water and follow the 1 paragraph instructions he sends.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

I figured with the soil, you wouldn't need root tabs?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the prob is the swords are on a hill with the dirt about 5" below


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I may see If I can get the roots deeper. Once they root and go Dow they will hopefully be good so root tabs may be the middle man until it happens


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So it's been about.a week with root tabs and its still looking as lovely as I would like. What else can I do to green them up?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Get a pair of scissors and cut the dying leaves off at the base and it will look much better. Plants cannot repair damaged leaves, they remove whatever they can and drop them.

I count 7 leaves in the photo that should be cut out and 17 that look nice.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Will do, thanks Kathyy


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So I trimmed them last week now a few more are yellowing. I added root tabs prob 2 weeks ago and now have co2 and have been dosing the ppm pro method. Still have some leaves dieing. What else could it be


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are still leaves that were grown out of water, just keep cutting and watching for new growth, if theres new leaves appearing then it's doing fine


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay. Thanks again!


----------

